# So much for retirement...



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

20' x 4' x 6'H, ponds (2x indoor and 1x outdoor that they can skate on in the winter) and a "Living Wall".
View attachment 305940


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Architect render in with 8' tall...

View attachment 306399


----------

